# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  لا أجد نفسي متعاطفاً مع الصدي

## مرهف

*لاسباب كثيرة اهمها تعمدها عدم نشر اي خبر يخص المنبر
علي صدر صفحاتها مهما يكن
والاحتفاء باي شيئ يخص اي منبر مريخي اخر
ولو لم يكن يستحق ان يُنشر
فـ(الصدي لمن طبل لمزمل )
..
لذا اجد نفسي غير متعاطف معها ان اوقفوها يوما او للابد
فهي في نظري مثل الاسياد وحبيب البلد وعالم النجوم وما شابه
احد اسباب انحطاط الذوق الرياضي
وبذر الضغينة والحقد والكره بين الجميع
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*هذا مع الاعتذار لاخي وحبيبي وصاحبي تجاني
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*الزاوية نبت جميل لا تستحق الايقاف الا حقداً 
فهي كل يوم افضل من سابقه 
صحيفة مجتهدة في تطوير نفسها
وفي رفع الذوق العام 
الزاوية ايقافها تم علي حقد 
ولن يؤثر الايقاف في مسيرتها الناجحة 
سيشعرون بالهزيمة يوما ما امامها 
كامل تضامني معها ومع قرائها
...
*

----------


## مرتضي عبدالله الفحل

*اختلف  معك يا عزيزي.. فالصدى ليست كالأسياد وعالم النجوم.. الصدى صحيفة جيدة وان لم اقتنع  بمحتواها  الفني من اجل المريخ..
الصدى تخدم الاشخاص اكتر من الكيان .. 
 واتفق معك في الزاوية..هي محترمة لدرجة ما..
مع ذلك يا عزيزي اري ان  هذا البوست غير موفق وخصوصا من قامة مريخيه  مثلك وانك قسيت علي الصدي بتشبيها بالزبالة الاسياد وعالم النجوم(الوسخ)..وان لم تعجبنا فهي مريخية الهوي ..نتمني ان تغيير خط سيرها وتخدم الكيان ..
مودتي يا حبيب .
  اتمني من القائمين بامر الصحف المريخية ان  يكون  خط سيرهم من اجل الكيان لا من اجل الافراد.
*

----------


## الجراح

*سلام وتقدير ،،،،

أختلف معك كلياً  ،،،، وتبريرك أنها لاتنشر خبر يخص المنتدي غير دقيق، ولايمكن أن يكون سببا يصنفها ضمن صحف الهلال ،،،، 
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي عبدالله الفحل
					

اختلف  معك يا عزيزي.. فالصدى ليست كالأسياد وعالم النجوم.. الصدى صحيفة جيدة وان لم اقتنع  بمحتواها  الفني من اجل المريخ..
الصدى تخدم الاشخاص اكتر من الكيان .. 
 واتفق معك في الزاوية..هي محترمة لدرجة ما..
مع ذلك يا عزيزي اري ان  هذا البوست غير موفق وخصوصا من قامة مريخيه  مثلك وانك قسيت علي الصدي بتشبيها بالزبالة الاسياد وعالم النجوم(الوسخ)..وان لم تعجبنا فهي مريخية الهوي ..نتمني ان تغيير خط سيرها وتخدم الكيان ..
مودتي يا حبيب .
  اتمني من القائمين بامر الصحف المريخية ان  يكون  خط سيرهم من اجل الكيان لا من اجل الافراد.



تحياتي مرتضي
انا لا قامة لا شيئ ياحبيبي 
مريخي عادي مثلي مثل الكثيرين
لا يوجد ما يميزني 
..
اني اري الصدي مثلها مثل الاسياد لا فرق بينها الا الاسم والاشخاص 
والشعار و(الاشخاص الذين يٌذبحوُن بداخلها كل يوم)
..
اختلاف اراء 
ربما انت وغيرك يرون غير ما اري باختلاف الموازين الداخلية لكل شخص
فكل شخص لديه ميزان داخلي يقيس به الاشياء وفق معايير محددة وقناعات مختلفة
..
لا اجد نفسي متعاطفاً مع الصدي باي حال ان اوقفوها يوما او ايام او للابد
ونادم علي اي حرف اشادة او دفاع كتبته عنها في يوم ما
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجراح
					

سلام وتقدير ،،،،

أختلف معك كلياً  ،،،، وتبريرك أنها لاتنشر خبر يخص المنتدي غير دقيق، ولايمكن أن يكون سببا يصنفها ضمن صحف الهلال ،،،، 



ليس هنالك سبب يجعلك تتفق معي الا في بعض الامور لماما
هي قناعتي ان لا اتضامن معها وبمعاييري انا اراها تتشابه لحد التطابق مع الاسياد 
..
اما عن عدم دقتي في نشر اخبار المنبر وانجازاته فانا متابع جيد
وادري ان الصدي لا تحتفي باي انجاز لاون لاين لاسباب يعلمها مزمل 
خوفا من اخرين واسباب اخري ليست للنشر
...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياجماعة دي قناعة شخصية من الاخ مرهف

وله كامل الحرية في قناعاته 

*

----------


## majdi

*يا مرهف اختلف معك 
اولا الصدي من اكثر الصحف دفاعا عن المريخ ,, وليس شرطا ان تنشر الصحيفة اخبار المنتديات ومجموعات الواتس 
ثانيا: مزمل ليس رئيس تحريرها بل مامون ابوالشيبة الصحف المحترم وليس من شاكلة حاحا وتفاحة 
ثالثا: الصدي صحيفة خاصة اول الاهداف تحقيق الربح ومع ذلك هي والصحف المريخية قامو بمبادرة دعم المريخ عبر الاعلان فى المباريات الافريقية 

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*اختلاف الرأى لا يفسد فى الود قضيه لكن يا زعيم دورى 2015 تسببت فيه الصدى بالاخص مزمل

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ياجماعة دي قناعة شخصية من الاخ مرهف

وله كامل الحرية في قناعاته 




تسلم يا قلب
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة majdi
					

يا مرهف اختلف معك 
اولا الصدي من اكثر الصحف دفاعا عن المريخ ,, وليس شرطا ان تنشر الصحيفة اخبار المنتديات ومجموعات الواتس 
ثانيا: مزمل ليس رئيس تحريرها بل مامون ابوالشيبة الصحف المحترم وليس من شاكلة حاحا وتفاحة 
ثالثا: الصدي صحيفة خاصة اول الاهداف تحقيق الربح ومع ذلك هي والصحف المريخية قامو بمبادرة دعم المريخ عبر الاعلان فى المباريات الافريقية 




دفاعاً عن الاشخاص لا المريخ
..
وهي سبب بهدلة المريخ ايام عصام الحاج
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

اختلاف الرأى لا يفسد فى الود قضيه لكن يا زعيم دورى 2015 تسببت فيه الصدى بالاخص مزمل




اختلاف الرأى لا يفسد فى الود قضية
وهو كذلك
...
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سلام يا شباب
الصدى ما هي الا صحيفة هدفها التوزيع العريض
وهو دأب كل الصحف الرياضية امام غلاء الورق وتكلفة الطباعة
للأسف معظم ما يكتب في الصحف الرياضية يجانب الموضوعية وهو أمر محزن
الإسلوب الصحفي الراقي غائب عن الساحة فما نراه لا يعدو حقيقة كونه تناطح ومحض آراء شخصية
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*لاسباب كثيرة اهمها تعمدها عدم نشر اي خبر يخص المنبر
علي صدر صفحاتها مهما يكن
والاحتفاء باي شيئ يخص اي منبر مريخي اخر

يا حبيب والله اسبابك ما مقنعه يعني يا تنشر احبار المنبر يا هي مثل الصحف التى ذكرتها
يا حبيب مهما اختلفنا مع ما تنشرة الصدي لكن ما ممكن نقيمه عشان ما نشرت اخبار المنبر

يعني بكرة ممكن اي زول يفتح بوست يقول الصحيفة الفلانية كدا وكدا عشان ما كتبت عني
*

----------


## زول هناك

*والله كلام غريب جدا معقولة الصدي مثل الصحف الزرقاء وكمان في الزرقاء المتطرفة الاسياد ؟؟؟؟
طيب يا حبيب اذا كان هذه قناعتك الشخصية لكن ذكرت العلة لانها لا تذكر ما يدور في المنبر 
           سبحان الله كنت عايز انزل بوست بخصوص صحيفة المريخ انها لا تشبه صحف المريخ في تناولها لهزيمة الهلال او الشان الهلال 
ارجع لعناوين صحيفة المريخ العملاقة لم تذكر هزيمة الهلال من هلال الابيض بمانشيت كبير وعنوان للتوثيق فلماذا الصدي ؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

لاسباب كثيرة اهمها تعمدها عدم نشر اي خبر يخص المنبر
علي صدر صفحاتها مهما يكن
والاحتفاء باي شيئ يخص اي منبر مريخي اخر

يا حبيب والله اسبابك ما مقنعه يعني يا تنشر احبار المنبر يا هي مثل الصحف التى ذكرتها
يا حبيب مهما اختلفنا مع ما تنشرة الصدي لكن ما ممكن نقيمه عشان ما نشرت اخبار المنبر

يعني بكرة ممكن اي زول يفتح بوست يقول الصحيفة الفلانية كدا وكدا عشان ما كتبت عني



تصدق ما بقدر ارد عليك 
اخاف اجرح مشاعرك
بس تعقيباتك دايماً مششاترة 
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

سلام يا شباب
الصدى ما هي الا صحيفة هدفها التوزيع العريض
وهو دأب كل الصحف الرياضية امام غلاء الورق وتكلفة الطباعة
للأسف معظم ما يكتب في الصحف الرياضية يجانب الموضوعية وهو أمر محزن
الإسلوب الصحفي الراقي غائب عن الساحة فما نراه لا يعدو حقيقة كونه تناطح ومحض آراء شخصية



الصدي محسوبة علي المريخ ولكن في الواقع
خصماً عليه 
دأبت علي زرع الفتنة بين المريخاب منذ فترة 
ما افلحت فيه الصدي عجزت عنه الاتياس بمجتمع المريخ
وهذه حقيقة بائنة لكل عاقل
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

والله كلام غريب جدا معقولة الصدي مثل الصحف الزرقاء وكمان في الزرقاء المتطرفة الاسياد ؟؟؟؟
طيب يا حبيب اذا كان هذه قناعتك الشخصية لكن ذكرت العلة لانها لا تذكر ما يدور في المنبر 
           سبحان الله كنت عايز انزل بوست بخصوص صحيفة المريخ انها لا تشبه صحف المريخ في تناولها لهزيمة الهلال او الشان الهلال 
ارجع لعناوين صحيفة المريخ العملاقة لم تذكر هزيمة الهلال من هلال الابيض بمانشيت كبير وعنوان للتوثيق فلماذا الصدي ؟؟؟؟؟؟



الغريب شنو ؟
اعطني دليل واحدعلي انها ليس مثل صحف الجلافيط 
...
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

تصدق ما بقدر ارد عليك 
اخاف اجرح مشاعرك
بس تعقيباتك دايماً مششاترة 
...





ما شرط ترد يا مرهف علي
وما منتظر منك رد

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه

سبحان الله

انت ما عارف انا مشاتر قول اي حاجه 

قول اي حاجه يعني حتقول شنو غير القلته

على العموم شكرا على التقييم
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

تصدق ما بقدر ارد عليك 
اخاف اجرح مشاعرك
بس تعقيباتك دايماً مششاترة 
...



والله يا مرهف لو رديت ما بتزيدني شئ ولو ما رديت ما بتنقص فيني شئ

رغم انك رديت
على العموم انا زول مشاتر ومشاتر لدرجة لو ما شكروني بخرج عن النص طوالى

بس عايز اسالك انت رايك دا قران منزل ولا راي شخص عادي جدا بل اكثر من عادى كمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اذا رايك دا شئ منزل قول لينا عشان ما نعلق تاني واذا كلام بشر زينا بنرد عليك ونعلق ونقول رينا المشاتر الما عاجبك دا

برضو بقول ليك شكرا على رايك

مشاتر والحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

والله يا مرهف لو رديت ما بتزيدني شئ ولو ما رديت ما بتنقص فيني شئ

رغم انك رديت
على العموم انا زول مشاتر ومشاتر لدرجة لو ما شكروني بخرج عن النص طوالى

بس عايز اسالك انت رايك دا قران منزل ولا راي شخص عادي جدا بل اكثر من عادى كمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اذا رايك دا شئ منزل قول لينا عشان ما نعلق تاني واذا كلام بشر زينا بنرد عليك ونعلق ونقول رينا المشاتر الما عاجبك دا

برضو بقول ليك شكرا على رايك

مشاتر والحمدلله



يا حبيب ما حصل ضقت من راي ورايي راي عادي يمكن مبني علي خطأ ويمكن مبني علي صواب
وعادي جدا يتم انتقاده وما دة المهم
المهم يا حبيب انك دايما تاخذ جزئية محدودة وترد عليها 
وحدث هذا في مرات كثيرة 
لم اتوقف عن عدم ذكر المنبر بصحيفة الصدي فقلت من اهم اسباب عدم تضامني معها
واردفت باسباب اخري 
..
ومن لا يحترم منبرنا لا نحترم قلمه ومكان القلم الذي يكتب
لا يرفع شان المنبر من يمدحه او يقدحه 
او يورد ما يقوم به في اي مكان
لكن لا نرضي ان ينتقص احدهم حق المنبر وسلب انجازاته لمنحها لاخرين
مزمل فعل هذا والامثلة كثيرة 
مثلا مرة ذكر ان نشات نبيل ظل يبحث في القاهرة عن الشماريخ 
ولم يذكر من كان وراء هذا العمل لشيئ في نفسه
وتغافل عن دور المنبر في تعبئة الجماهير لمباراة الترجي الشهيرة
ونسبها للجنة التعبئة والجماهير
متعمدا والاحداث كثيرة لا احب ان اتطرق لها الان 
ويظل هو رايي بان الصدي مثل الاتياس في سياستها
لا فرق ولا اجد نفسي متعاطف معها ابدا 
...
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*يا ناس مرهف قال رأى وكل زول بقول وجهة نظروا مافى داعى للخلاف 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

يا ناس مرهف قال رأى وكل زول بقول وجهة نظروا مافى داعى للخلاف 




مش كده ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## معتز فضل الله كرار

*نحن كمريخاب دائما مانختزل صحيفه الصدي في شخص مزمل ومايكتبه مزمل ،، ومزمل اختلفنا معه ام لم نختلف يظل هو الصحفي الرياضي الابرز وقد يكون الافضل بينهم وهو درع المريخ الواقي والبعبع الذي يؤرق مضاجع الصفيراب ،، يمتاز بثقافته العاليه وعلمه الغزير وقوه الحجه والشجاعه في الطرح ،، ودائما نجده خلف الزعيم بماله وبقلمه ،،ولايغيب او يحتجب قلمه عند الهزائم كما يفعل انصاف الصحفيين ،،وكثيرا مااثار قضايا واكتشف تجاوزات،، ولم يخسر رهانا من قبل ،، وسيظل مزمل محبوبا وسط جماهير الزعيم....
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*تحباتي اخي مرهف
لو كانت الصدى مثل الاسياد وعالم النجوم كما قلت لتعاطفت معها 

*

----------


## مغربي

*يكفي انو مزمل الصحفي الشجاع الزي دايما يتصدى لإعلام الضلال والمفسدين وبصراحة مزمل أفضل صحفي رياضي سوداني وكذلك الصدى أفضل صحيفه
                        	*

----------

